# NASDAQ Market Cycle?



## gman027 (20 November 2009)

No you might say it can't be that simple.......but that fact is that that NASDQ has made a bottom on the second of the month and a top on the 23rd for the last two months and November is looking very much like being the same.

Any thoughts, any one?


----------



## SuperGlue (16 February 2019)

A little bit of positive news.....







https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...est-bear-market-in-nearly-30-years-2019-02-13


----------

